# Game 23: Heat @ Sixers (2/3 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, February 3, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna be tough. Perhaps the only team that doesnt have an advantage at Center against us 

What's the bet Jodie Meeks hits 4+ treys this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Meeks or Lou will definitely go off on us. Quick PG's are our kryptonite.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They only two players to hit 30 on us are PGs (Rose, Jennings.)


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't know if I'll be able to catch this one. A few friends are coming round and they aren't basketball fans, so unless they go by midnight, I'll probably just keep up with the boxscore. Meh.

We played them well last time, that was without Wade and Bosh had a big game if I remember correctly. 30+ pts? Mario also had a good game too, but he's gone back to his old ways recently. If he can just D up the Philly points somewhat respectfully, we should win this one. Hawes and Vuckevic both out for 76ers?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

we won by 21 last game. and we should do so again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah but this one is in Philly, and they're coming off a big win against Chicago (not sure if that was their last game, though.) Plus, it seems we're still working out the kinks of playing with Dwyane, who has been much more focused on getting his shot than creating for others since the 2010 summer. Though you wouldn't know it with some of the high-assist first-halves he's had this year.

It seems rare guys do anything big in the 2nd halves of games, save for Bosh's 17 4th quarter points versus (who was that against? Philly?)

Bosh has had, like 8-rebound first halves, then 1 in the second. Dwyane had that near ten-assist 1st half against Indy, I believe, then had around 1 in the second. LeBron's first quarter explosions and subsequent quarter duds. Its a trend that bugs me.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just want to see our defense get back on track. It has been a rough season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dont expect it from Rio. Dude will never figure out how to stay in front of his man. He might as well just play off and live in the passing lanes, hoping they miss their open J's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Someone screams "F U LeBron" as national anthem starts. Philly.


Gotta love the city of brotherly love :laugh:


> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Fans screams "F*** You, LeBron!" during National Anthem." *Escorted out of arena.*


:rotf:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Dont expect it from Rio. Dude will never figure out how to stay in front of his man. He might as well just play off and live in the passing lanes, hoping they miss their open J's.


Holliday just killed Rio. Ugh.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ing Meeks hits his first 3 of the night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugh, I hate all the open 3's we give up on any slight penetration that takes place.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOOOL. Why do people have such vitriol toward LeBron in these random cities? So glad he got kicked out. Amazing.

Somehow I missed the first half of the first quarter. I guess they started this one a little earlier than normal.

I know Rio has 6 already, can someone fill me in on how we got the other 6 points?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Ugh, I hate all the open 3's we give up on any slight penetration that takes place.


It used to be based on scouting reports and the current game who was hot or not. Now we leave Jodie Meeks open for no reason.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

My avatar change is paying off. Joel already with a block, a dunk, and a tough board.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Lebron playing like a retard tonight?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What kind of nonsense possession was that Chalmers 3


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't like the way Iguodala body checked LeBron before that Thad block and the refs let it go. Gonna be a long night if they're allowing that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice bricked freebies LBJ...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lou Williams might be even worse than Ben Gordon or Jamal Crawford for us. Does he ever have a bad game against us?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He's destroyed us since he was a rookie. Definitely has the Gordon/Crawford gene.

Norris hits the most random 3's. That one was really far out, and didn't seem like the type of look he'd take. Glad his uneven (mostly poor) play lately hasn't wavered his confidence.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn they foul ALOT. Allen already has 3. Meeks has 2.

Cole for 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Miller has been looking like Reggie Miller all season on that curl to the top of the key 2 pt. shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller so auto


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cute strategy by Doug Collins. They're shooting early in the shot clock to prevent turnovers.

Another Philly foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hook CB


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Goddamn they foul alot. They already have 4. We're shooting free throws the rest of the quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's why I want to see Bosh in the post more. He is taller than most PFs, almost ambidextrous, and has a great touch.

Norris sure gets his shots up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh was great against Philly in the last game and is off to a nice tonight. Cannot forget about him when Lebron and Wade are in with him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hopefully the refs don't swallow their whistles. I'm paying close attention. We have them in the penalty with 9 minutes to go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're a better team when we keep Chris actively involved.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick drive by Cole


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn Cole is fast. He doesn't even look human sometimes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole train


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade doesnt run back, Philly gets a basket. 

Then cherry picks and gets an and1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

mmmm Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier cant even score from the line..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wish Cole would go up strong on the strong side of the rim instead of trying for the reverse. He does that too often. He would have at least gotten fouled if he went on the normal side if not outright made the layup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What has happened to Battiers stroke


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier is a 75% free throw shooter on his career. Currently shooting 53% from the line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol'd at this:

tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
LeBron James passed up a quarter-ending step-back? I know nothing anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Battier to a cutting Lebron for the and1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't say I'm impressed with Philly. I thought they were a better team than this based on their record. They're committing a ton of fouls and it's not because they're trying to be physical and send a message they're just really dumb fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get the **** back, Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wades post game is so nice


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shane has been pathetic offensively


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat shooting 50% to the Sixers 42%. Yet its only a 4pt game. That seems to happen a lot.

Sixers have 5 more shots than the Heat. Another regular occurrence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Rio 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Meeks. Knew it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How many free throws have we shot since we've been in the penalty?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They make a three, a no call on Wade's layup, and suddenly it's a 2 point game. ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wishing we gave Miller more minutes than battier.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh with the most awkward fastbreak layup we will see this season lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Always get Nervous when Bosh gets it on a fastbreak :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice steal and assist by Shane though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sixers with an end of quarter shot. Looking away now..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The obligatory end of quarter hoop.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think by next year you will see Rio actually subbed out of end of quarter situations like that one. He's a huge liability. I was thinking in my mind that Spo should have taken him out to prevent a bad foul and sure enough he gives up the layup and probably fouled also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-47 at the half

Good half overall. Wade and Lebron never really got in a rhythm.

Good minutes from the PG position.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely would have made more sense having Lebron on Lou there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What the hell is wrong with me? Just dozed off during the second quarter. That's a first.

Too easy for Williams at the end there. Rio couldn't guard a vibrator.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-9 start to the quarter. Very lucky that Philly is just as cold.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This quarter is an eyesore


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6-13 from the line tonight...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What happened to Wade's open court game? His handle isn't what it normally is and he doesn't push to the basket anymore.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel why the **** did you pass it to half court with 3 seconds on the shot clock!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our half court offense is so bad at times. Just continues to baffle me how it can look this way with Wade, Lebron and Bosh on the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade turns it over, then watches Iggy go right by him :nonono:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Of course Wade has to throw the dumbest pass of his career the moment we put Haslem in the game and lose all our shotblocking. Sometimes our bad luck is so surreal.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, both LeBron and Dwyane went full retard on that one. With someone already on the block (Bosh?) LeBron decides to try to post up in an awkward position when Dwyane was clearly looking for the screen that LeBron had previously set for Chalmers of all people. Instead of relenting and giving LeBron what he wants, Dwyane decides it'd be better if he just passed to Iguodala. Absolutely deplorable. 

Not even gonna mention that slam that followed up with absolutely no defense. Come on guys.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh + Haslem. Tweetle Dee and Tweetle Dumb. Neither of them communicates and Allen gets a wide open jumper. What a joke. These two still can't play together and Spo can't see it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig and1!

How did he grab that rebound?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Bosh + Haslem. Tweetle Dee and Tweetle Dumb. Neither of them communicates and Allen gets a wide open jumper. What a joke. These two still can't play together and Spo can't see it.


Bosh wasnt in. It was UD and Battier.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big and 1 by Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL. I think that was good.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lmao


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat finally get lucky on a last second shot. Went in but after the light was on.

67-63 after 3

Sucks that once Lebron gets it going, he's probably gonna start the 4th on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank god that didnt count.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh wasnt in. It was UD and Battier.


Ah, my bad. It was the other terrible duo. That duo might actually be worse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Ah, my bad. It was the other terrible duo. That duo might actually be worse.


Yeah, that play caught my attention right away. UD picked Iggy up on the play even though Battier was right next to him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Haslem. What a joke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

Sick, sick pass by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MILLER!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD you are ****ing embarassing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Props to Spo for finally going off his rotation order and keeping a hot Lebron in to start the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I was hoping Lebron would see Mike trailing there. 

Miller really needs more minutes, man. Especially alongside Wade and James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333

Wow, his 3rd 3 of the game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole 333!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Guys Haslem has been blocked on 35% of his inside shots and 14% of his dunks this year. I bet nobody else in the league is even close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd love to see Joel in there over UD. No one defends Thad Young Like Joel and its not like UD gives us anything on offense either.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade
Miller
Lebron
UD
Bosh

No PG lineup for the 1st time this season


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ud OUT, Cole or Chalmers in ASAP please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUU finally did something positive on offense.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yessss UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

haslem hit a J!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another basket off the inbounds.

15 pt game


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Miller is so dreamy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!

17pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The defense with this no PG lineup has been sick.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUU

19pt game!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD again! :O


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade! boom!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

just clowning around now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo deserves a ton of credit tonight for switching up his rigid rotations. This no PG lineup has been sick on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Best 4th quarter of the season...BY FAR!

This game went from close to a blowout so quick.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is what Milwaukee did to us last 4th quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

If he's open, he's almost automatic this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Where was this team in Milwauke? Come on.

And Miller is clearly the 4th best player on the squad. Great rebounding, hustle, D, and shooting.

Stop playing Battier like he's Scottie Pippen.

No matter what point in a game, Chalmers cant help himself with these awful turnovers.

Too bad Miller didnt play the start of the season, he might've shot himself into the 3-point shootout.

Haha. Philly was trying to act like they weren't going to shoot at the end there, and you could tell we didn't want to let them get an easy one off. Lower there damn + margin.

Really surprised by this one. They went really cold at the end. I'm glad we're seeing the Big 3 + Gators line-up back and playing well. It was all up to UD. If this gets his J going, it'll help this team immensely.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 99-79 

What a 4th quarter.

Great win after the tough loss on Wednesday.

Wade and Lebron had up and down games, but were great at the end to close this game out.


we will definitely see the No-PG lineup again very soon.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Where was this team in Milwauke? Come on.
> 
> And Miller is clearly the 4th best player on the squad. Great rebounding, hustle, D, and shooting.
> 
> ...


I think Joel is our 4th best player.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Was watching out of the corner of my eye. Only thing I have to say is how quickly we built the lead in the 4th. Why can't this team show up every game?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So I'm guessing 20 and 21 are their two largest defeats now, right? Funny when you couple Milwauke being 2-0 on us. Weird league/team this is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup


> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Philly's 2 losses to Miami: By a combined 41 points. Philly's 5 losses to everyone else: By a combined 24 points.


Crazy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I think Joel is our 4th best player.


Anyone have Adam's email to let him know Smithi hacked his account?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm impressed by how they only committed 5 fouls in the second half. I don't know what was going on with them in the first half but they came back strong.



Jace said:


> Anyone have Adam's email to let him know Smithi hacked his account?


:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat shot 50% in the 1st half, then were down to 42% 6 minutes into the 3rd, and end the game at 52% for the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh's stats these past 3 games have been really low. He's going to kill his big averages he had going. Not that I care, except the snakes are going to come back making dumb comments.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, sad about Bosh. He hasn't asserted himself for the most part. You can still see good things happen when he's aggressive. I still think Dwyane did a little too much hi-jacking at times tonight. He and LeBron were able to hit some hero shots.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat shot 50% in the 1st half, then were down to 42% 6 minutes into the 3rd, and end the game at 52% for the game.


Yeah, we hit a lot of crazy shots toward the end. Just went on fire while Philly froze. That Rio runner off glass with the shotclock winding down exemplifies that.



> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> LeBron with 25th straight game of at least 15 pts, 5 rebs, 5 assts. Oscar Roberston's all-time record streak is 29 in '64-65.


Osh-


Regarding the fouls, no wonder I hardly complained about the refs this game. Philly fans would probably disagree, but this might be the first time all season I felt like they did a decent job. Though that play where Dwyane got his fourth foul and the guy he fouled had clearly stepped out in front of the Heat bench was bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FT shooting was awful, too. But the low turnovers were vital.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> Heat's Big 5 (Big 3+MM+UD) lineup makes its season debut, outscored Sixers 15-0 in the 4th.


Wow. Had a hunch we hadn't seen it yet, but figured there was no way, what with Spo's UD love and Miller being back a while. Shows you how much dude loves Battier. Obviously, we'll be seeing more of that line up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Spo just may have dropped the first "pure" in a postgame this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wow. Had a hunch we hadn't seen it yet, but figured there was no way, what with Spo's UD love and Miller being back a while. Shows you how much dude loves Battier. Obviously, we'll be seeing more of that line up.


That lineup was good enough to win an ECF. And this version of Mike Miller is a lot better than that Miller was. We'll definitely see it again very soon.

I wonder if we'll ever see the Wade/Miller/Battier/Lebron/Bosh lineup?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Honestly. MM is borderline automatic from 3 this year. Last year in the playoffs, you almost forgot he was a 3-point-shooter. He almost never looked for the shot. Amazingly, he was still able to be effective with his D, rebounding, and all-out hustle. You also didn't see much of the handle and passing he's showing again this year.

He reminds me of Posey, not quite the defender, but with handle/passing ability. They have the same crazy, reckless approach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> 4th quarter scoring tonight: Mike Miller 10, 76ers starters 5. 4th quarter rebounds tonight: Mike Miller 4, 76ers starters 0.


Tim always has some cool stats.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

POTG: Dwyane? Scored more. He and LeBron both shots 50%. LeBron's 12 boards were big, though. He did miss a few FTs however.

I guess I'll go with Dwyane even though he still did some things I wasnt particularly fond of. LeBron's flurry of late assists were really helpful in that surge, too. Wow, I'm torn.

Yeah, I'll call it a tie and throw it to Dwyane to try to catch up to 'Bron a little.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron was 3-11 at one point in the game. So he ended up going 5-5 to end the game with some huge assists as well. So I'll go with him. 

Wade played very good as well though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its a tough one for POTG today.

Im going to be with DWade, but not with any real conviction.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly WC. I keep teetering like a metronome. 



> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Spoelstra has been subbing Haslem/Battier for Wade/Bosh in 1st and 3rd. Make it Haslem/Miller. Use Battier or Jones as 9th guy.


It irks me this isn't painfully obvious to Spo by now. Subbing UD/Shane for Wade/Bosh is like exchanging an M16 for a slingshot (and that's giving those two _some _offensive credit.) They shouldn't be on the floor together at all, let alone the first subs, simultaneously, and for two of our top 3 offensive options. Its so clear it should be UD/Miller.



> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Thought on tonight: Mike Miller, when healthy, is Heat's fourth best player. Needs 20-25 minutes every night.


Good to see someone agrees with me. Love what Joel brings and I gain a new appreciation for him every season, but MM is much more of a two-way player, and provides dynamic contributions on the offensive end. Not to mention he might be the better boarder.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's like comparing a wide receiver to a left tackle. I value what Joel does on offense because he sets all the picks and he sets them well. He moves the basketball well. LeBron in particular uses Joel for a huge amount of his offense. Somebody has to do what Joel does just like you need linemen. He balances the offense and I really wouldn't mind if he never took another shot in his career. With Bosh, Wade, and LeBron they can do all the scoring.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

In theory, but we've often seem them have major offensive lulls because of the fact that they're really only comfortable and efficient when getting to the hole. Bosh being the best mid-range shooter of the bunch, yet so indecisive and hesitant most of the time, creates even more of an issue in the halfcourt. Quite often you have three guys that really just want to drive to the hole (when Bosh abandons his postgame and his j isn't falling), and the paint gets packed resulting in vs. Milwaukee offense. Miller provides a release valve with his ability to space the floor and create when chased off the line. He's the first shooter we've had in a while (since EJ?) who can do that.

I agree on Joel making the offense run smoother with his pick-setting however. He may ultimately be a more important player, considering a lot of Mike's best attributes are a facsimile of what LeWade provide, but in my opinion, Miller is still the better player when he gets to show his stuff.

And yeah, the football analogy is pretty spot on, though I might go with RB for Miller because of his versatility (running, blocking, catching out of the backfield.)

EDIT: Can't decide if it's inciting pain or pleasure to see the Pistons whoop the Bucks. They're not as good as we make them look, especially without Boogurt.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

As far as POTG goes, I'd probably go with D-Wade. It's a toss-up, but Wade needs to win the 50/50s to catch up in the POTG race. :laugh:


One play that shows just how much of a beast LeBron is, was when he got the offensive rebound whilst being sandwiched by two 76ers, then did a finger-roll layup whilst being fouled. Just made it look so simple.

It's great to have Mike looking automatic this year. If only we could say that last year, we'd probably have another championship. The tweets that Jace posted a couple of posts up is exactly what I've been saying. There's no need for Udonis and Battier to be in the game at the same time, unless we desperately need a defensive stop. They're so worthless on offense at the moment that their D doesn't overshadow it. Have Battier in with Bosh if needs be, and Miller in with Haslem.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

One thing I miss is James Jones coming in for 5-6 minutes in the second quarter and just blowing games open by hitting a bunch of threes in a row. He really knew how to find the open spot and Lebron/Wade find him regularly.


----------

